# Microsoft Designer Bluetooth Desktop for Win7



## fredawong (Jul 28, 2016)

I have got a set of MS designer Bluetooth keyboard and mouse. And using Dell E7250 with Window 7. 

The problem is I cannot find the keyboard or mouse though Bluetooth. 

I have tried the following method, but it still not works.

1. Update the Bluetooth driver to the newest version.
2. Try to match with Dell E7450 with Win 7, and it works.
3. Rebuilt the laptop (E7250). 

Does anyone have any idea to solve this problem?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Has it worked in the past? Does the laptop have a BT receiver? What is the BT receiver status in Device Manager?


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Same questions......as I'm looking at the laptop and I don't see any BT drivers "At All" for it. That's with out using the "service tag".....see here. In put the service tag number for and see what drivers pop up.


----------



## fredawong (Jul 28, 2016)

I have updated the BT driver from Dell support site. And it still not works. The problem is the laptop can find the other BT device but not the MS designer keyboard/ mouse.

The result I find in drive manager is as below...


----------

